# Ennerdale, Cumbria 1st-4th Sept free festy



## Bingo (Aug 19, 2005)

Aint got proper details yet but theres gonna be a free festi in Ennerdale in Cumbria from 1st til 4th Sptember... coupla rigs confirmed plus massive band lineup, kids stuff etc..... will post up more info soon...

Aye went last year... lovely big hills to climb, nice clean lake, plenty of room to roam and do pretty much owt ya like...! Its on private land with permission ... ere's a review from last year... set to be quite a bit bigger this time round  

http://www.whitehaven-news.co.uk/people/viewarticle.asp?c=332&id=135780
_________________


----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2005)

nice one... may well see about going to this.


----------



## killer b (Aug 23, 2005)

any more info/links?


----------



## Bingo (Aug 27, 2005)

Giz mail for directions looks like this un's gonna be pretty busy


----------



## Bingo (Aug 30, 2005)

OK here's details... Ennerdale's 4th Annual Yurt Tea Party! 

2nd, 3rd and 4th of September... The Leaps, Kirkland.

A FREE 3 day gathering, with Arts, Music, Crafts and Kids Workshops, Live Bands, Stalls, Food and Beer. Healing Area, Fire Show, Kids Town, Dance Tents, Free Camping and a great all round weekend.

Brought to you by Capture the Atmosphere and the Collective Circus.

Come off the M6 at Penrith, take the A66 to Cockermouth, then the A5086 about 10km south to Kirkland. Hang a left and head up towards the leaps... should be well signposted!   

Please try and recycle as much of your waste on site as you can ...  keep your camping areas tidy and as quiet as possible at night, secure gas bottles and mark up your tent pegs and guy ropes to avoid tripping.... oh yeah don't forget, stay hydrated and take care in the sun... look out for your mates and fellow festival goers... look after your body and it'll look after you.... ENJOY!  

Any queries please ring or text: 

Dave 01900817768 
Ang 07789517891
Zebb 07966670854
Steady 07890864373


----------



## Bingo (Sep 1, 2005)




----------

